# Grundel als Köderfisch



## Fishangler (8. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

 war letzte Woche an der Ijssel (De Steeg), da meinte mein Angelnachbar, das das Angeln mit Grundel als Köfi nicht erlaubt ist. Er musste letztes Jahr 50€ Strafe zahlen für sein Grundelköfi 


 Hat da schon einer von euch was von gehört?

 mfg


----------



## zanderzone (12. September 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Kann nicht sein.. Grundel ist keine geschützte Fischart!!


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein.. Grundel ist keine geschützte Fischart!!


Aber auch keine heimische.


----------



## n0rdfriese (12. September 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Also soll ich z.B. an der Maas, die voll von Grundeln ist, nicht mit Grundeln als Köfi angeln dürfen?

Das ich jetzt keine Grundel mit in einen See schleppe, der noch nicht von der Invasion betroffen ist, das ist klar. Aber wenn die Grundel doch in dem Gewässer vorkommt, dann darf ich doch auch damit als Köfi angeln?


----------



## fischbär (12. September 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Untote Grundel? Ruf doch mal beim betreuenden Verein an!


----------



## Carsten_ (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Ich meine dort ist es wie hier auch: toter Köfi erlaubt wo der Fisch auch tatsächlich vorkommt bzw nur im Herkunftsgewässer.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten_ (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Über Berücksichtigung der Mindestmaß und Schonzeiten natürlich 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Einfrieren, fertig.


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*



fischbär schrieb:


> Einfrieren, fertig.


Abschlagen, Kehlen! dann nur im ursprungsgewässer nutzen.


----------



## Fishangler (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Kennt jemand von euch die NL Bezeichnung der Grundel?

 Hab bis jetzt, auch im Buch, nix gefunden. 

 Werden jetzt sicherheitshalber bei der Sportsvisserji MidWest anfragen. Dafür wäre aber der korrekte NL Name besser


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*



Fishangler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die NL Bezeichnung der Grundel?


Phew, wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht... Goby?

Die Grundel, sowie der Sonnebarsch, gilt aber nicht als Fisch nach den Regel und wird daher auch nicht gesondert geschützt. Wie es sich dann mit der Verwendung als Köder verhält... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es verboten ist. 
Oft ist es wirklich so in den Niederlanden, dass ein jeder Kontrolleur sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Da muss man vor allem als Deutscher vorsichtig sein.


----------



## jkc (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*



Fishangler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die NL Bezeichnung der Grundel?
> ...



Grondel #h

Edit: Holländische Foren sind voll mit Beiträgen zur Verwendung als Köfi, bei zuverlässiger Quelle nachfragen schadet aber wohl trotzdem nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Sneep (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Hallo,

Grundel = Grondel
Grundeln = Grondels
Marmorgrundel = Marmergrondel
Schwarzmaul = Zwartbekgrondel
Kesslergrundel Kesslers Grondel

Aber Achtung Gründling = Reviergrondel

SnEEp


----------



## Fishangler (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

So die Sportsvisserij hat sich heute morgen gemeldet..


 "In the Netherlands there are several kinds of "Grondel". Noone of them is protected by law."


*In den Niederlanden gibt es verschiedene Arten von Grundeln. Keine davon ist gesetzlich geschützt.*


 Also Entwarnung. Alles andere wäre auch lächerlich ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grundel als Köderfisch*

Danke dir vielmals für deine Rückmeldung.
Dass diese nicht geschützt sind, habe ich ja oben bereits erwähnt. Dass man diese aber als Köfi verwenden darf, war nicht sicher, sollte aber als Antwort genügen.

Bestens, danke.


----------

